# How to recover my lost files of Outlook?



## Jack Watson (Mar 4, 2014)

Is there any way to get back lost Outlook files data?


----------



## Katharine Smith (Mar 6, 2014)

Yes, there is an one accurate solution of this query- SysTools Outlook Recovery Software!! This tool perfectly recover your lost/deleted/broken items of Outlook without getting any harm. Trail version of the software allows you to recovers 25 items per folder and show preview of all recovers items.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 6, 2014)

In case you didn&#8217;t notice, this is a Mac OS forum. Your solution is for Windows only.


----------



## ArnicaGeorge (Feb 25, 2015)

To recover your lost mac Outlook data I would suggest you to opt for third party tools for mac Outlook recovery.


----------

